# Becoming an established Member



## Admin (Apr 13, 2014)

admin submitted a new resource:

Becoming an established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org



> Established members are members that have a few extra perks because they contributed something useful to this site. It's actually not hard to become an established member, but it does require some minimal effort... Specifically, you become an established member 48 hours after you register AND 3 different existing established members "Like" a post you wrote (asking users publicly or privately for "Likes" will get you banned).
> 
> Extra privileges that you get when you become an established member:...


Read more about this resource...


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2014)

(asking users publicly or privately for "Likes" will get you banned)

lol newbies got it rough


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

^^^^^ i didnt hear what you sead im still looking at those fucken boobs man for some reason im thirsty???


----------



## DonScroggin (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha I'm one of those noobs! Man on a mission, Lesss Gooo!! (Shaun T) lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

This isn't where I parked my car...


----------



## GRilla (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd like to germinate her seeds!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

I would like 2..  haha that is become a registered member


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

HAHA!! lol your a funny guy!! lol 






GRilla said:


> I'd like to germinate her seeds!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

WHATS UP my brotha from anotha MOTHER!! haha how have you been doing my man?!! Long time NO talk or chit chat.. Whats up with you?? 


thump easy said:


> ^^^^^ i didnt hear what you sead im still looking at those fucken boobs man for some reason im thirsty???


----------



## thump easy (Jun 8, 2014)

not much Dankster420 just admiring your work homie Great Stuff you need your own seedline hear quick..


----------



## Mr.Newbie1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just wanted to hello to everyone. I have some drawing of some ideas that some I tried, some going to try. There not all finished ,but could use some Input If you have the time I put them in with (
*Help with design*) blog lol. I hope its ok to put this here ty


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 9, 2014)

DonScroggin said:


> Haha I'm one of those noobs! Man on a mission, Lesss Gooo!! (Shaun T) lol!


on the road to establishment....


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 24, 2014)

why cant i start a journal/blog? thank you

i want to share a unique plant/grow style for max yield.


----------



## mmjmon (Jun 24, 2014)

I dare not dream of becoming an established member. My shell would crack under all that pressure.


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 24, 2014)

how can i post a blog/journal? do i need "points"?/ permission denied when i try to post, thnk u


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 24, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> I dare not dream of becoming an established member. My shell would crack under all that pressure.


lol, i am like a short dog, in tall grass, in here! im sure ill get help


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> how can i post a blog/journal? do i need "points"?/ permission denied when i try to post, thnk u


you need tobecome an established member you need to post more on the board just go chat it up with some folks wait a bit it'll happen


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 24, 2014)

THANK YOU FOR FAST ANSWER!!


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 25, 2014)

thank you slow and steady


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 25, 2014)

you got her tied right good. how old is she ?


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 25, 2014)

she was born around christmas, her discipline started when she grew her 3rd node


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 25, 2014)

could this be over watering? , it just showed up, thanks


----------



## Mr Wanting Dank (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello 

I am new to rollitup.org i think the site is great i wondered if you could help me? 

I'm trying to become an established member as I cant create my own posts nor grow journal i read some most on 

'How to become an established member" gives me the first line of text and tells me i do not have permissions! Dammit someone please inbox me and help a poor noob.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr Wanting Dank said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to rollitup.org i think the site is great i wondered if you could help me?
> 
> ...


just become a more active member youll get it


----------



## orod (Aug 6, 2014)

admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming and established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> ...





admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming and established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you could explain to me how becoming a well-known member works, from what I'm reading it sounds like three likes from well-known members within a 48 hour period. the question is, is it 48 hours after I've registered as a member? or at any time after I've registered?
just a little confused.


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## manny9868 (Aug 12, 2014)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> why cant i start a journal/blog? thank you
> 
> i want to share a unique plant/grow style for max yield.
> View attachment 3187878


really?


----------



## PhenoTypeCo (Sep 7, 2014)

admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming an established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> Read more about this resource...


I found that resource when I was looking for the rules, FAQ and other info on the site (I like to know what's up) and now I'm here for help. The issue I found is that I did not have permission to actually read it. Maybe you have to be an established member to view it all?

It's kind of funny because this is how much I see (bold for emphasis):


> "Established members are members that have a few extra perks because they contributed something useful to this site. It's actually not hard to become an established member, but it does require some minimal effort... Specifically, you become an...
> 
> *You do not have permission to view the full content of this resource.*"


With no way to expand it, I actually got more info out of your snippet at the top of this thread.

(P.S. it sounds like becoming established is as easy as posting in the intro thread and being polite.)

Edit: cleaned up writing.


----------



## josiahlee420dailyyy (Sep 8, 2014)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> thank you slow and steadyView attachment 3188113


dude nice training for a Scrog...did you monster crop?


----------



## subgrounds (Sep 8, 2014)

I became ESTABLISHED at 10:40am today. proudest moment of my short RIU life! I hope to stick around and make friends!


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 14, 2014)

Sounds as if I could use some more likes, specifically from established members, but I'd hate to beg or have to ask haha. So I'll just demand that you all go to my journal for my upcoming grow and start clicking that like button. ;D


----------



## ILikeKindBud (Nov 1, 2014)

Long time member, first time contributing. Want to start a grow journal of some new strains I'm trying, Hope this helps!


----------



## puppyface (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to become an established member. When I try to read this post on how to accomplish that I am given this message "You do not have permission to view the full content of this resource.". So I have to become established to find out how to become established?


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

puppyface said:


> I want to become an established member. When I try to read this post on how to accomplish that I am given this message "You do not have permission to view the full content of this resource.". So I have to become established to find out how to become established?


thats probably a bug in the system ill see if i can fix it
just become more proactive on the board, meet new friends post more i suggest starting in introduce yourself, and toke n talk those two are really simple ways to make new friends


----------



## puppyface (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Feb 28, 2015)

I thought you were vage about what constitues as informative...none thess..is you goal is to make it easier for subscribers to guidedl to tne rigt people and devipher the good v bad


----------



## l8tersl8ter (Mar 3, 2015)

if only i had permission to read how to become an established member haha oooooofff


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

Sand4x105 said:


> on the road to establishment....


Don't be afraid. Ask EVERYHNG! It's al more than a seed in soil....... TLC baby!


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> thank you slow and steadyView attachment 3188113


I like it! Looks great!


sunni said:


> just become a more active member youll get it


sunni is gone? UB still around!


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> could this be over watering? , it just showed up, thanks
> View attachment 3188702


What showed up, looks ok from pic,,,,


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2015)

Sagethisplanet said:


> I like it! Looks great!
> 
> sunni is gone? UB still around!


im right here.


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> im right here.


Good ole UB. 

Have for. First time issues with not new growth but a few nodes down from the top, doe browning on the edges and purpling/rusting. Seems like it would be burn or P def Iron def and mag cal def poss. It's the first time encountered so wanted to see what you thought would be the best way to diagnose it?


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

And Sunni so glad still around


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

Had previous name in the past.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2015)

Sagethisplanet said:


> Had previous name in the past.....


and who might you be? ^_^


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> and who might you be? ^_^


Sage this planet. Gains are better was first name


----------



## dickhead123 (Mar 19, 2015)

hello I am trying to find any way of contacting about my order that I havnt received yet, the money has left my account but nearly 4 weeks later and nothing.... if this is not a scam please help...


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2015)

dickhead123 said:


> hello I am trying to find any way of contacting about my order that I havnt received yet, the money has left my account but nearly 4 weeks later and nothing.... if this is not a scam please help...


order? we dont take orders on riu were a forum...we dont sell anything are you sure youre on the right website?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2015)

dickhead123 said:


> hello I am trying to find any way of contacting about my order that I havnt received yet, the money has left my account but nearly 4 weeks later and nothing.... if this is not a scam please help...


lol


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

dickhead123 said:


> hello I am trying to find any way of contacting about my order that I havnt received yet, the money has left my account but nearly 4 weeks later and nothing.... if this is not a scam please help...


With what?


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

Yea dude this is a knowledge center not Amazon


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

So confused about this order, What could possibly be ordered.? Super confused on that so gonna go to my world. Lat er all. Pce love and cannabis


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> lol, i am like a short dog, in tall grass, in here! im sure ill get helpView attachment 3187977


Lol. Thanks dude needed a laff. Good one. Can't Hadley the pressure. What do you know about pressure, well I have kissed a man.....ace Ventura. Pet detective.


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> View attachment 3188112


Like like very much so like. Do YA have anothe trellis?


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> View attachment 3188109


Dude that's a trunk!
Is that the redwood strain? Kidding......
Awesome


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 23, 2015)

My ancient i pad makes it hard to proofread l8ters! Ii actually have a college degree)...But anyway my grow is perfect.Canna pulled through....my 100 pct sativas are huge whispy and are going to be great. Harvesting next few dayz. 
Veg time 3 months 13 weeks flowering
Strain 100pct sativa
Canna a and b and canna boost, flouralicious, pk
1000hps
Max Ec 1.6 jack herrer pheno 100pct sativa1
mAx ec 1.3 pheno 2


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Pictures when the android charges


----------



## wizzileaks (Apr 16, 2015)

Week 3 in veg


----------



## matto70799 (May 2, 2015)

Hi all. 

I'm a newbie to the forum and kinda new to indoor growing too. I just bought my hydro setup, lights, etc and have lined up clones from a friend for a killer blue dream strain. I'm a cell and molecular biologist by training with advanced degrees and a few years of college botany. Anyway I said all that because I'm curious about the way people are using the term "phenotype" when referring to their strain. By definition a phenotype is the effect on the genome (which genes are and are not expressed, how highly certain genes are expressed, etc) exerted by the environment conditions. So I'm wondering if what you really mean is genotype A, genotype B, etc...Not to be a dick but I'm curious if I'm missing something?
Anyway I'll be around and would love any advice for a novice grower. Thanks!


----------



## ODanksta (May 19, 2015)

dickhead123 said:


> hello I am trying to find any way of contacting about my order that I havnt received yet, the money has left my account but nearly 4 weeks later and nothing.... if this is not a scam please help...


I was wondering where this rubber fist came from..


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This isn't where I parked my car...


Thought I looked here alright...still can't find the damn thing


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 4, 2015)

RIU will be 10 soon.

2016 is not far off.


----------



## jensen71 (Jun 27, 2015)

I dunno why but had the sudden urge to look up lighting farts on fire.


----------



## jensen71 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, stupid question, whats the difference between a Medical Marijuana ID Card vs Being a Patient vs. being a Caregiver? Can you be a patient and a caregiver? Do you have to have a separate card stating that you are a caregiver? This is fn' retarded!


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

this is easily the best marijuana forum on the web, no other site has so many users with so much information. in general the expert growers are very kind to new members, i highly recommend new members focusing their research on this website.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

jensen71 said:


> Okay, stupid question, whats the difference between a Medical Marijuana ID Card vs Being a Patient vs. being a Caregiver? Can you be a patient and a caregiver? Do you have to have a separate card stating that you are a caregiver? This is fn' retarded!


1. id card's are usually state issued by the dept of health.
2. a patient is someone with a physician statement from a doctor.
3. a caretaker is someone who grows for multiple patients. anyone can be a caretaker.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> lol, i am like a short dog, in tall grass, in here! im sure ill get helpView attachment 3187977


is this a real photo of your grow? what strain?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2015)

Nobody cares strainbank


----------



## jensen71 (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> 1. id card's are usually state issued by the dept of health.
> 2. a patient is someone with a physician statement from a doctor.
> 3. a caretaker is someone who grows for multiple patients. anyone can be a caretaker.


My card was issued by 420md.com does that qualify?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

jensen71 said:


> My card was issued by 420md.com does that qualify?


ok so basically some doctors offer "marijuana cards" and theyre plastic and official looking, but all that is a travel version of your physician statement. what are you looking to do? in many states, all you need to grow, sell and travel with bud is a doctor's recommendation. some people get the dmv issued card bc they feel it protects them more. for example, a police officer can see if you are a card holder with the dmv if you have the state issued card. if you have the doctor's card, that means nothing to them so it has to be current. if it's expired they can be dick and probably fuck w. you.


----------



## jensen71 (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> ok so basically some doctors offer "marijuana cards" and theyre plastic and official looking, but all that is a travel version of your physician statement. what are you looking to do? in many states, all you need to grow, sell and travel with bud is a doctor's recommendation. some people get the dmv issued card bc they feel it protects them more. for example, a police officer can see if you are a card holder with the dmv if you have the state issued card. if you have the doctor's card, that means nothing to them so it has to be current. if it's expired they can be dick and probably fuck w. you.


Yea I carry the recommendation in my car and the ID card in the wallet. So that'll suffice to be a vendor to a collective as well as a consumer without having to go through the dept of human/ health services yes? That's interesting I've never heard of that for California.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

jensen71 said:


> Yea I carry the recommendation in my car and the ID card in the wallet. So that'll suffice to be a vendor to a collective as well as a consumer without having to go through the dept of human/ health services yes? That's interesting I've never heard of that for California.


yes that's all you need to be a vendor for sure. i personally would NOT do anything with the state bc then youre basically telling them you exist. whether an individual sees having the card as more protection is subjective. i personally have been stopped by cops for traffic shit and having my rec was good enough to carry the plants i had. i even remember having 3 trays in the front seat before my 99 exemption recc and still everything was cool. now i guess i didnt have flower and just clones, but if you deal with just shops and carry your shit in the trunk you should be fine. dont speed lol.

you live in california? if so, you really dont need to worry. states like arizona and nevada are strict about paying up the fees to get the state issued card. probably shops there cross every t and dot every i.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 25, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> why cant i start a journal/blog? thank you
> 
> i want to share a unique plant/grow style for max yield.
> View attachment 3187878


thats a hell of a plant.. even though all i can see is stalk and stem... im extremely impressed!!


----------



## Fool In The Rain (Aug 1, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> why cant i start a journal/blog? thank you
> 
> i want to share a unique plant/grow style for max yield.
> View attachment 3187878


How does the scrog technique work? have not tried it yet, videos i seen look pretty amazing results


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 13, 2015)

i just dutch oven my gf while shes sleeping


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 13, 2015)

Fool In The Rain said:


> How does the scrog technique work? have not tried it yet, videos i seen look pretty amazing results


its a myth your plant will instantly


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 18, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> View attachment 3188109


wow thats a fkn awsome looking base


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2015)

If I become an established member will I get a special button for my lapel or a secret ring?


----------



## Dustyroads (Aug 25, 2015)

May this site fill my head with knowledge and the produce make me forget it again!


----------



## 202buds (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't have permission to view full resource....


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Sep 16, 2015)

202buds said:


> I don't have permission to view full resource....


Me either. I'm assuming it's because we're still "new" members.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Sep 16, 2015)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> View attachment 3188109


How long did it take to get that thick? That's taking in a hell of a lot of nutrients.


----------



## StashToker (Feb 10, 2016)

Tired of not being able to see attachments. So I joined. Hello all  I have 15+ years exp growing but I learn something new every day. Hopefully we can learn from each other..... I do DWC using foxfarms full line + a few additives under HPS.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 17, 2016)

This site is almost 10 years young!

Thanks a million for keeping the doors open servers up and hours of work.


----------



## Jacob Wright (Mar 7, 2016)

Suppose I need to become more active as well, hehehe!


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 8, 2016)

Admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming an established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> ...


How do you become an established member and what are the percs


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> thats probably a bug in the system ill see if i can fix it
> just become more proactive on the board, meet new friends post more i suggest starting in introduce yourself, and toke n talk those two are really simple ways to make new friends


I got the same message just joined after reading bad things about thcfarmer which i was new too. I switched over to her


----------



## StashToker (May 9, 2016)

Jacob Wright said:


> Suppose I need to become more active as well, hehehe!





Michiganjesse said:


> How do you become an established member and what are the percs


Welcome.


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 9, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Bama Dan (Jun 11, 2016)

Admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming an established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> ...


So far so good..glad i found y'all (not that your lost)....Thanks


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 26, 2016)

send $$$$$$$$


----------



## M1ChAeL (Jul 10, 2016)

Loving the mainlining LSTer that's gonna grow into one heck of a plant


----------



## M1ChAeL (Jul 10, 2016)

That golf ball shot's a beaut mate

Regards - M


----------



## nicebubbles (Jul 18, 2016)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I would like 2..  haha that is become a registered member


----------



## nicebubbles (Jul 18, 2016)

DonScroggin said:


> Haha I'm one of those noobs! Man on a mission, Lesss Gooo!! (Shaun T) lol!


----------



## nicebubbles (Jul 18, 2016)

all these pictures are nice


----------



## nicebubbles (Jul 18, 2016)

anybody here


----------



## oleman10 (Jul 21, 2016)

I got that grow fever man.....For my pleasure not profit of course


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 21, 2016)

every days a school day


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 27, 2016)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> View attachment 3188112


Do you just tie them down or put something over them as they grow or even super crop. I have never seen a result like this


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr Wanting Dank said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to rollitup.org i think the site is great i wondered if you could help me?
> 
> ...


Just lost in other threads till your permisons advance


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 27, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> i just dutch oven my gf while shes sleeping


Open her mouth lol


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm sorry I have a really bad habbit of not looking at the dates on the post. My bad yall


----------



## DIYJay (Sep 14, 2016)

lol the post about becoming an established member is unviewable to non-established members.....


----------



## TigerSquad (Sep 14, 2016)

DIYJay said:


> lol the post about becoming an established member is unviewable to non-established members.....


Just drink the cool-aid and you'll be alright lol


----------



## DIYJay (Sep 15, 2016)

TomThe"Ripper" said:


> Just drink the cool-aid and you'll be alright lol


yep, lol. I'll keep drinking, i've learned a ton from RIU already. Pretty much all the info on building my LED and setting up my first grow all came from here


----------



## El Presidente (Feb 14, 2017)

i like posting  
looking to learn and interact with the community respectfully! 
Cheers!


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 22, 2017)

You do not have permission to view the full content of this resource.
sucks i can't read it yet


----------



## pain4life (May 22, 2017)

Seems weird to new the noobiez can't read the post to help them get past being a noon.

Whatever ... peace


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2017)

pain4life said:


> Seems weird to new the noobiez can't read the post to help them get past being a noon.
> 
> Whatever ... peace


Yes but it's stated several times what you need to be and why in this thread alone


----------



## CollieWeed (Aug 7, 2017)

Sup? RIU, new member(I think?) Anyways...
My own soil mix, Dinafem blue critical, water and cal/mag only. Come on Established Member! I don't wanna be a COLLIWEED.. BIG UPS to RIU learned some things on this site.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 20, 2017)

orod said:


> I was wondering if you could explain to me how becoming a well-known member works, from what I'm reading it sounds like three likes from well-known members within a 48 hour period. the question is, is it 48 hours after I've registered as a member? or at any time after I've registered?
> just a little confused.



I would like to reiterate the need for this question to be answered.

I would also like to know what the criteria are for level advances. I recently became an active member and started paying attention and have noticed that there are many members here with less time, messages, and likes than I have and they are well known members and I am just an active member????

this thread and the associated resource do nothing to explain these levels, only the first level of being able to do more than just read a couple of things here and there.


----------



## D3on (Oct 1, 2017)

? Ehh... didn't get it as I can't see the info!!! Here is a picture of a little setup instead! 

And what boobs!


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 1, 2017)

that is a common theme, to be able to read what it takes to become an established member, you must be an established member

makes this whole thread and the intent of the content completely moot


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> that is a common theme, to be able to read what it takes to become an established member, you must be an established member
> 
> makes this whole thread and the intent of the content completely moot


It's been explained several times how to do it in said thread


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 1, 2017)

not what I asked about and newbies keep mentioning what d3on said as well. maybe what he asked about is buried in the thread when it should be in the first post or made visible to those noobs who are trying to look at it.

I for one read the entire thread before asking anything at all and what I want to know was not answered. Maybe the other questions that newbies are asking are answered but I have since forgotten and am only curious about what I personally asked.

As you can tell it is almost a moot point for me as I am now that which I asked about, but I am still curious what it takes to make the transition because I have actually searched and researched on this site and nowhere is the answer to be found.

I think I have an idea because of the day and time and what happened around the time the change came for me but it is not explained clearly anywhere.


----------



## D3on (Oct 7, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> not what I asked about and newbies keep mentioning what d3on said as well. maybe what he asked about is buried in the thread when it should be in the first post or made visible to those noobs who are trying to look at it.
> 
> I for one read the entire thread before asking anything at all and what I want to know was not answered. Maybe the other questions that newbies are asking are answered but I have since forgotten and am only curious about what I personally asked.
> 
> ...



On point I'm still just ad clueless.
.
It's like being taken for a walk up the garden path!


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 8, 2017)

I read this whole thread and found some info elsewhere and personally can't remember details. I was after one specific answer which is now moot because I became what I was curious about.

I can't answer even tho I've read this thread and can't claim for certain the answer can be seen by those whom the answers are intended. It's been years since I was a newbie but they still seem to be unable to see these answers even tho admins claim that's untrue.

Point is I can't help other than to suggest keep posting messages and rack up some unsolicited likes, those are the criteria


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Oct 12, 2017)

D3on said:


> ? Ehh... didn't get it as I can't see the info!!! Here is a picture of a little setup instead!
> 
> And what boobs!


Beautiful set up man!!! is that all inside a grow tent?


----------



## D3on (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes old old long gone now, at square 1 again and a bit getto at the momoment! I will post up over the weekend!


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Oct 13, 2017)

D3on said:


> Yes old old long gone now, at square 1 again and a bit getto at the momoment! I will post up over the weekend!


Damn that sucks.. i'd kill 4 a setup like that with a few hps lights. My shit is ghetto as hell using cfl's in my closet haha


----------



## devsta (Nov 13, 2017)

Think I’m lost wanted help growing bonsai plants


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 13, 2017)

devsta said:


> Think I’m lost wanted help growing bonsai plants


Then you want to learn the manifold method. Though technically what I'm showing you here is manifold and screen of green.


----------



## devsta (Nov 14, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Then you want to learn the manifold method. Though technically what I'm showing you here is manifold and screen of green.View attachment 4042740


It's Beautiful *eyes filling with water*


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone know why i can't see a "like" button?? All i can see on any post is "report" on the left, and "reply" on the right... Please help!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

This is what things look like for me (I am using a smartphone, not computer, but using desktop view- i think...):


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Nov 26, 2017)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> This is what things look like for me (I am using a smartphone, not computer, but using desktop view- i think...):View attachment 4048685


you need a certain amount of likes before you can like something.
Cheers
CCG


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> you need a certain amount of likes before you can like something.
> Cheers
> CCG


Ok, thanks!!! That's sorta what i fugured was going on (yay! first dumb question officially asked!


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Nov 26, 2017)

There are no dumb Questions imo.
Cheers and welcome to riu
CCG


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2017)

If you don't know something. It's not dumb to ask.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> If you don't know something. It's not dumb to ask.


Nice scrog btw


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2017)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Nice scrog btw


Cheers. That's last round. I'm pretty much doubling that this time. Just doing the necessary upgrades to get it going.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anybody ever cloned in soil? Like just cut the branches and stick them in dirt... im curious because i will be cloning in 2 weeks & i dont want to spend money on cloning gel or a cloner. I rather do it with what i already have


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Anybody ever cloned in soil? Like just cut the branches and stick them in dirt... im curious because i will be cloning in 2 weeks & i dont want to spend money on cloning gel or a cloner. I rather do it with what i already have


I used to do it all the time with great success. I'd still recommend using some kind of rooting hormone.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Anybody ever cloned in soil? Like just cut the branches and stick them in dirt... im curious because i will be cloning in 2 weeks & i dont want to spend money on cloning gel or a cloner. I rather do it with what i already have


Some will take in just soil. Others are more fussy.

They take between 7 and 14 days to strike roots.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Nov 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I used to do it all the time with great success. I'd still recommend using some kind of rooting hormone.


Thank you.. now im definitely gonna do it in dirt & i might just get the rooting hormone to speed up the process. Thank you sir


----------



## completenoobie (Nov 27, 2017)

Build a cheap 5 gal bucket aerocloner and use straight tap water with 100% success. No cloning gel, powder, solution, or any kind of additives or muted or anything at all except plain water.

One caveat though, this is the wrong thread for that topic.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Some will take in just soil. Others are more fussy.
> 
> They take between 7 and 14 days to strike roots.


7 to 14 days would be great for me since It would take me 3 weeks to 1 month to get tiny roots when i would put a cutting in a bottle of water.. thats half the time wow!!!


----------



## completenoobie (Nov 27, 2017)

Whichever method you use should take only 7-14 days no matter what. If it takes longer you are doing it wrong or have the wrong strain, one you don't want to fuck with at all anyway.

Your bottle of water with an airstone aquarium bubbler would have produced roots in 7-14 days. Stale stagnant water without oxygenation is NOT conducive to roots. Roots NEED oxygen.

Again, the same caveat. This is the WRONG thread to discuss that topic.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Nov 27, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Build a cheap 5 gal bucket aerocloner and use straight tap water with 100% success. No cloning gel, powder, solution, or any kind of additives or muted or anything at all except plain water.
> 
> One caveat though, this is the wrong thread for that topic.


I already built one last night for under $9


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Nov 28, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Whichever method you use should take only 7-14 days no matter what. If it takes longer you are doing it wrong or have the wrong strain, one you don't want to fuck with at all anyway.
> 
> Your bottle of water with an airstone aquarium bubbler would have produced roots in 7-14 days. Stale stagnant water without oxygenation is NOT conducive to roots. Roots NEED oxygen.
> 
> Again, the same caveat. This is the WRONG thread to discuss that topic.


My bad i meant to post it on another thread cus i get email alerts so i thought i was responding to the cloning thread lol


----------



## FarmerJohn110 (Dec 2, 2017)

LSTnMAINLINER said:


> View attachment 3188112


That's what I plan to do with my current grow but about 8" higher than the pot. Do you think there'll be a difference in my grow because of this?


----------



## completenoobie (Dec 3, 2017)

To be completely honest, you'll have better luck finding the answers you seek in a thread designed for that subject.

This whole entire thread has nothing at all to do with horticultural techniques, cultivation of legal or illegal plants, or any form of growing or consuming legal or illegal medicines.

This thread is only about advancing through the stages of membership levels on this forum/site


----------



## aknoob (Feb 14, 2018)

First post. We are not able to read more as new members of the forum. "Established members are members that have a few extra perks because they contributed something useful to this site. It's actually not hard to become an established member, but it does require some minimal effort... Specifically, you become an..." I went to the discussion to try and see what it says


----------



## FarmerJohn110 (Feb 15, 2018)

skunkd0c said:


> (asking users publicly or privately for "Likes" will get you banned)
> 
> lol newbies got it rough


Yup, we do! Just floating here waiting, waiting. . .


----------



## FarmerJohn110 (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm a fairly new grower (2nd year). Last year I grew 2 outdoors and got about an ounce from each. This year I have grow tents and have Super Silver Haze, Purple Haze, Gold Leaf, Wonder Woman and Lemon Sour Diesel growing. All but Wonder Woman from seed.


----------



## Og grumble (Feb 15, 2018)

Seems like the rest of that post was gonna be something i should really read...


----------



## RichieRich215 (May 15, 2018)

My 2nd year growing completely on my own I like to start them indoors and move them out when the time is right.Mainly when they start giving off any kind of smell because they are on the top half of my closet in my room.I live with my parents so I cannot grow indoors even tho i really want to.If i could I would have a decent indoor setup tomorrow,But it is what it is for now I just love to grow.Look forward to moving up as a member....Thanks!!!


----------



## RichieRich215 (May 15, 2018)

RichieRich215 said:


> My 2nd year growing completely on my own I like to start them indoors and move them out when the time is right.Mainly when they start giving off any kind of smell because they are on the top half of my closet in my room.I live with my parents so I cannot grow indoors even tho i really want to.If i could I would have a decent indoor setup tomorrow,But it is what it is for now I just love to grow.Look forward to moving up as a member....Thanks!!!


*I forgot the strains there are 4.In the left tray it’s purple portal-Warrior Kush Left tray oceangrownseeds-Alien Rift and Malibu Pie*


----------



## RichieRich215 (May 16, 2018)

This is my first time with OceanGrownSeeds.I have heard a lot of great things.Does anyone have any experience with the 2 strains I posted,Any advice?
Thanks again-Rich......


----------



## cwillis11b (Jul 1, 2018)

Want to become an established member. Will do what it takes. Just need to know what I guess.. I say this respectably of course. But as a new grower, and new to this site, I can honestly say this site has the best info for the culture, and I’m amazed at the members knowledge and feedback on various issues. Thanks rollitup for becoming a site for people to learn and gather!


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2018)

Just send a picture of your junk to @neosapien


----------



## cwillis11b (Jul 1, 2018)

How do I send him a message? I’m sorry for the newbie questions. Just wanting to become a member and contributor to this wonderful community


----------



## neosapien (Jul 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just send a picture of your junk to @neosapien


Lol, he started following me.


----------



## cwillis11b (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello all, can somebody help me with the Tapatalk app? I can’t seem to get this site working on it. Any help on the steps to get this going would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2018)

cwillis11b said:


> Hello all, can somebody help me with the Tapatalk app? I can’t seem to get this site working on it. Any help on the steps to get this going would be greatly appreciated.


Tapatalk doesn’t support us


----------



## Iba (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm new here. Im from Ireland and just wanted to say Hi.
Thanks


----------



## Paranoid Loyd (Aug 3, 2018)

New to teh forum but not forums in general. I love a troll however I'm primarily here for information as I am just starting a complete new method after a 13 year hiatus.
One.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi’ to everybody’ I am organicus, most’ly like to grow, kinda the syreeta way. By doing this I use no chemical’s what so ever.... good soil, as much sun as I can possibly get, and water, which I collect from rain .....some time’s, I have to use domestic water. I am not really sure what to do on this site, I guess I will play it by ear . Have a good one all.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 9, 2018)

aknoob said:


> First post. We are not able to read more as new members of the forum. "Established members are members that have a few extra perks because they contributed something useful to this site. It's actually not hard to become an established member, but it does require some minimal effort... Specifically, you become an..." I went to the discussion to try and see what it says


I’m on you’r page , just carry on.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 9, 2018)

aknoob said:


> First post. We are not able to read more as new members of the forum. "Established members are members that have a few extra perks because they contributed something useful to this site. It's actually not hard to become an established member, but it does require some minimal effort... Specifically, you become an..." I went to the discussion to try and see what it says


I’m on you’r page , just carry on.


----------



## the420producer (Aug 10, 2018)

hello. got a question to the mod.. why doesnt my old account work? it made me do a whole new account.


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2018)

the420producer said:


> hello. got a question to the mod.. why doesnt my old account work? it made me do a whole new account.


What’s your old account name


----------



## the420producer (Aug 20, 2018)

sunni said:


> What’s your old account name


hello sunni. it was 420producer joined about 2 years ago. its just been a min. since i was last on. i used to sign in using my twitter acct. but came up error. thanks. email is


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2018)

the420producer said:


> hello sunni. it was 420producer joined about 2 years ago. its just been a min. since i was last on. i used to sign in using my twitter acct. but came up error. thanks. email is


Well you’ll need to do a password recovery than 
It’s stoll active account 
Hit forgot password you’ll get a new one to your email


----------



## Organicus (Aug 25, 2018)

Admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming an established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> ...


I would like to ask you , my video uploaded , but I can not find it ! It has gone through at least 3 time’s . ... please explain , thank you .


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2018)

Organicus said:


> I would like to ask you , my video uploaded , but I can not find it ! It has gone through at least 3 time’s . ... please explain , thank you .


https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/ best to use this resource as to how to use our website.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 25, 2018)

Awesome place! The best place to learn to grow period! Im loving all the information in these forums and threads!


----------



## Organicus (Aug 25, 2018)

.


Merica_Mike said:


> Awesome place! The best place to learn to grow period! Im loving all the information in these forums and threads!


----------



## Organicus (Aug 25, 2018)

Organicus said:


> View attachment 4186670.
> 
> View attachment 4186670


I’m liking it to , good info , very helpfull.


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 25, 2018)

Organicus said:


> I’m liking it to , good info , very helpfull.


That's a beauty you got there! Keep up the good work! Lets learn together!


----------



## ILGM Will (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello there,
I'm here from ILGM and I here at the request of my boss, to help other's in there grows.
But it really is difficult to do if I can't show them what I mean. A pic is worth a thousand words.
Any way that you could fix it so that I could post a pic when I need to.

Sorry for any trouble

Will


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2019)

ILGM Will said:


> Hello there,
> I'm here from ILGM and I here at the request of my boss, to help other's in there grows.
> But it really is difficult to do if I can't show them what I mean. A pic is worth a thousand words.
> Any way that you could fix it so that I could post a pic when I need to.
> ...


You should be able to post photos I’ll need a bit more info 
How’re you trying have you tried the sticky thread “Riu faq read here first “ I have detailed info on how to post photos


----------



## ILGM Will (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you very much. I'll check that out.


----------



## Teacherttom (Apr 13, 2019)

*Never* seen a stock that size!! Thanks for the pics I know this is an older post but it's new to me!! Lol


----------



## Napalmgreen76 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm just getting my toes wet with some indoor tomatoes. Growing any kind of plant is new to me but the idea of providing my wife and I freshly grown Herbs and vegetables is awesome. So I'm here to learn, I will listen to any and all with sensible advice.


----------



## vostok (Apr 24, 2019)

Admin said:


> admin submitted a new resource:
> 
> Becoming an established Member - How to get the most out of Rollitup.org
> 
> ...








*This Thread? ... Yeah just over 4 years old now ...lol*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 24, 2019)

Too much responsibility


----------



## Buddy707 (May 21, 2019)

Sometimes I just feel like a fire hydrant on the road called life...


----------



## Napalmgreen76 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

skunkd0c said:


> (asking users publicly or privately for "Likes" will get you banned)
> 
> lol newbies got it rough


----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

How do you ask a question on this. I have found no where to post. Ready to move on to a new site


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 28, 2019)

cheri1981 said:


> How do you ask a question on this. I have found no where to post. Ready to move on to a new site



You just asked a question. 

Since you're a new member, a little time is required before you are able to use all of the site's functions.

Once you have a few more posts, and get a few Likes, the New Member tag will change.

Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

rollitup said:


> You just asked a question.
> 
> Since you're a new member, a little time is required before you are able to use all of the site's functions.
> 
> ...


i have not sure where to find that, my Cindy 99 are 30 inches tall and 73 days old


----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

cheri1981 said:


> i have not sure where to find that, my Cindy 99 are 30 inches tall and 73 days old


not asking for likes asking for help


----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

Feel unwelcome here other than a few that have responed, my cindy are in great shape just need some help, off to another forum, where I can get help


----------



## Brettman (Aug 28, 2019)

cheri1981 said:


> off to another forum, where I can get help


I’m sure you will be sorely missed here...


----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

Brettman said:


> I’m sure you will be sorely missed here...


Thank you, I am sure you are helpful, all I wanted was some help. How many people do you run out????


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2019)

cheri1981 said:


> Feel unwelcome here other than a few that have responed, my cindy are in great shape just need some help, off to another forum, where I can get help


I mean you’re complaining you can’t figure out the website but you’re able to figure out the report button
The first thread in this area is the exact one you need I’ll link it to you 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/

You need to post a question as a thread to get help 

If you get upset at every single reply here you’re not going to like it here
This place is not sunshine rainbows and candy unicorns all day long 
Let it go


----------



## cheri1981 (Aug 28, 2019)

cheri1981 said:


> Thank you for you, I am sure you are helpful





sunni said:


> I mean you’re complaining you can’t figure out the website but you’re able to figure out the report button
> The first thread in this area is the exact one you need I’ll link it to you
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/
> 
> ...


I am sorry, that I figure out. I just need help and could not figure out how to do it. I have journals on 7 plants and do not know how to find answers. I see the comments on my post and I am sorry, I did expect sunshine and rain bows, I thought help. Where is newbie central. I can not find it. How did you know I reported his comment that was unfriendly.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 29, 2019)

cheri1981 said:


> I am sorry, that I figure out. I just need help and could not figure out how to do it. I have journals on 7 plants and do not know how to find answers. I see the comments on my post and I am sorry, I did expect sunshine and rain bows, I thought help. Where is newbie central. I can not find it. How did you know I reported his comment that was unfriendly.


The easiest way to use this forum is to access the information that is already here. There is a Search box at the upper right, and you can put in some key words and you'll find that all of your questions have been answered. All you have to do is read them.

You don't even have to wait for a reply!


----------

